# [FR] The Speaker in Dreams - Full



## Shenanigans (Jun 7, 2004)

I feel the need to try and PbP DM a one shot pre-made module. The Speaker in Dreams is for 4-5 5th lvl PCs, so thats what I will be recruiting. Some names and locations will be modified for the FR setting instead of Greyhawk, but otherwise I will be faithfull to the module. Now for the rules 


This will be a 3.5 Game 
This will be first come, first serve for spots in the game, but not who can post their sheet fastest.
I have quite a few supplements, but please ask if you can use stuff from it before you go and build your PC around it. 
Please don't make super over powered min max PCs, because thats just no fun
32 Point Buy, Standard 5th Level Gold for generating your PCs

This is my first time PbP dming, so the going may be a bit rough at first. Please feel free to ask any and all questions though.

Player List 
1. Cannibal Kender
2. CDsaint
3. ferretguy
4. Ghostknight
5. Thanee

Alternates - 
1. Jeremy
2. Galethorn
3. Westgate Polks


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd be interested in playing a rogue.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been hankering to try a PBP too. I've never tried one before, and would like to join yours. How do you feel about the Spirit Shaman class from Complete Divine? If that isn't a possibility then I can easily find a core class I will enjoy playing.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 8, 2004)

Up for it too...looks like one of my other pbp games collapsed so would be interested. Have a dwarf paladin to modify from 1st to 5th (along with pts...) could be ready fairly quick.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 8, 2004)

IF a slot is still open I would like in - I'll take the tank position... Human fighter in other words


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd also like to play, I don't know the adventure yet, but heard it's pretty cool. 

 I'd go with some kind of spellcaster then (druid, cleric, wizard, dunno yet).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd like to play an archery focused ranger if you'll have me.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 8, 2004)

It looks like you've got enough players, but if a spot opens up, I'd be happy to play some kind of warrior...depending on what sort of characters are already in the group. This would be my first PbP game though, so you may want more 'experienced' players.


----------



## Westgate Polks (Jun 8, 2004)

Shenanigans -

If there is still room in the group (or if you are taking alternates / waiting list applicants), I'd be down for playing.  This would be my first pbm campaign, although I am familiar with both 3.0 & 3.5.

As far as character ideas, I would likely wait and see what is needed for a bit of balance then jump in; I would almost assuredly be human.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 8, 2004)

Ok, the player and alternate list is updated in the first post. You guys can work out among yourselves who plays what, or you can just go for an unbalanced party. Dosn't matter to me, though some of the fights in this adventure are pretty tough, so going healerless will be a challange. 
Submit your sheets here first, I will make a RG thread soon.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 8, 2004)

Had a quick look over the spirit shaman, that looks like a fun class. 

Since that class is pretty close to the druid in some ways, I'll probably rather play a wizard than one of the divine casters then. I like arcane magic better, anyways. 

So we are looking at...

(?) Rogue
(?) Spirit Shaman (if ok)
Dwarf Paladin
Human Fighter
(Human) Wizard

Looks good to me. 

Then there are some standard questions for character creation...

Hit Points (HD/2+1 for levels beyond 1st or anything else)?
Item Creation (yay or nay)?
Starting XP (flat 10k or a few more to be used for item creation)?
Limit on magic item price (standard is no more than half of starting gold for a single item)?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 8, 2004)

Oh, and do you want us alts to make characters in advance? I wouldn't mind doing that, what with the crippling boredom and all.


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 9, 2004)

Knock yourself out Galethorn. 
For the Spirit Shaman, just looked over it, and its fine. I should warn you though, there is little to no wilderness in this module, so you may want to reconsider. Though retriving spells is a great ability. 

HD is max at 1st, and 1/2 every level after that. 
Item Creation is yay. Starting Exp is 10,250. 
Standard cost limit is in effect.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 9, 2004)

Shenanigans,
  Ok then, I'll go with the Spirit Shaman. I don't think the lack of wilderness areas will be too big of a handicap. The anti-spirit abilities aren't limited to wilderness, and I kind of picture the SS as a primitive cleric. I should have my character generated tonight, and will post tomorrow.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Thanee (Jun 9, 2004)

Shenanigans said:
			
		

> HD is max at 1st, and 1/2 every level after that.




You know, that this is below the average roll (the HD/2+1 rule is a bit "PC friendlier", since it's slightly above average)? 



> Standard cost limit is in effect.




Just to be sure... you mean the max 1/2 of starting gold limit here, right?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 9, 2004)

Right about the gold limit, also, if you create items, the items market value is what you go by, not how much it cost to make.

I also ment to do 1/2+1, but I commited horrible writing errors and skiped over it. Teaches me to not re-read my posts over after I post them.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 9, 2004)

*My Character*

Eolan, son of Beowyc
Male Human
Height: 6’3”
Weight: 185lbs
Hair: Light red, short
Eyes: Blue
Age: 22

Class: Rogue 2/ Swashbuckler 3 
Alignment: CG
Region: The Sword Coast

*Basic Statistics*
Base Attributes
14 Str = 6
15 Dex = 8
14 Con = 6
14 Int = 6
8 Wis = 0
14 Cha = 6

Modified Attributes
14 Str
18 Dex (+1 for level 4, +2 gloves)
14 Con
14 Int
8 Wis
14 Cha

+5 Swim (3 ranks, +2 ability)
+14 Tumble (8 ranks, +4 ability, +2 synergy)
+12 Use Rope (8 ranks, +4 ability)

Class Abilities
Sneak Attack +1d6, Trapfinding
Evasion
Weapon Finesse
Grace +1
Insightful Strike

Feats
Dodge (level 1)
Mobility (level 1)
Quick Draw (level 3)
Spring Attack (level 6)

*Equipment*

Magic Items
Gloves of Dexterity +2 = 4000gp
Mithral Chain Shirt = 1100gp
+1 Shortsword = 2310gp
Cloak of Resistance +1 = 1000gp
4 potions of Cure Light Wounds = 200gp

Mundane Items
12 Daggers (for throwing) in a masterwork bandolier = 29gp (24 for the daggers, 5 for bandolier)
Mighty (+2) Composite Longbow = 300gp
Courtier’s Outfit with ‘appropriate jewelry’ = 50gp (50 for the jewelry, starting clothes free)

Cash: 10gp, 8sp, 20cp

*Vital Stats*

38 HP (8+6+8+8+8)
18 AC (10+4 dex +4 armor)

+9 to hit with Shortsword (+4 base, +4 ability, +1 magic), 1d6+5 damage (+2 str, +2 int, +1 magic)
+8 to hit with daggers (+4 base, +4 ability), 1d4+4 melee (+2 str, +2 int)/1d4+2 ranged (+2 str) damage
+8 to hit with Mty (+2) Comp. Longbow (+4 base, +4 ability), 1d8+2 damage

Saves
+5 Fort (+3 base)
+9 Ref (+4 base, +4 ability, +1 class)
+0 Will (+1 base, -1 ability)

Skills
+14 Balance (8 ranks, +4 ability, +2 synergy)
+10 Bluff (8 ranks, +2 ability)
+10 Climb (8 ranks, +2 ability)
+7 Gather Information (5 ranks, +2 ability)
+9 Hide (5 ranks, +4 ability) 
+12 Jump (8 ranks, +2 ability, +2 synergy)
+4 Listen (5 ranks, -1 ability)
+9 Move Silently (5 ranks, +4 ability)
+11 Sleight of Hand (5 ranks, +4 ability, +2 synergy)
+4 Spot (5 ranks, -1 ability)

*Description*
Eolan is the youngest son of an accomplished warrior, and since an early age has used agility and smarts to succeed. Not as burly as his father or brothers, Eolan is still rather tall and strong. His clean-shaven face is fine-featured, punctuated by keen, blue eyes, and topped by short, messy, red hair.

His voice is clear and smooth, and his speaking is characterized by a sharp, dry wit. Always friendly, helpful, and insightful, he's hard to dislike.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 9, 2004)

Greyore Silverson...........5th level Paladin of Moradin....Dwarf

Str: 16 +3 (8pts +1 for level 4)
Dex: 10 (2pts)
Con: 16 (14 before Racial) +3 (6pts)
Int: 10 (2pts)
Wis: 14 +2 (6pts)
Chr: 14 (16 before Racial) +2 (8pts)

BAB: +5
Melee:
Dwarven Waraxe: +9  1d10+4  x3
Warhammer : +8  1d8+3   x3
Range:+5

AC: 19 (touch: 10 Flat Footed:19)
Armour: Chain Mail +1 Heavy Steel Shield +1 
Initiative: +4
Saves:
Fort:+9.....Ref:+3.....Will:+7
(+2 vs Magic and Poison)

Hit Points: 49

Skills:................Level...............Stat.........Total
Diplomacy...........+3..................+2...........+5
Know(Religion).....+7.................................+7
Sense Motive.......+3..................+2............+5
Craft(Smithing).....+3.................................+3

Language:
Dwarven, Commen

Feats:
Improved Initiative, Iron Will

Equipment:
Chain Mail +1 .....1300gp 40#
Steel Shield +1 (heavy) 1170gp 15#
Dwarven Waraxe +1...2330gp.....8#
Warhammer ....12gp....5#
Holy Symbol (Moradin) 25gp....1#
Backpack....2gp...2#
Bedroll.....1sp.....5#
Hempen Rope 50'....1gp.....10#
5 Days Travel Rations....2gp 5sp.....5#
Potions:
  Cure Serious Wounds (x2) 1500gp
  Cure Moderate Wounds (x5) 1500gp

Encumberance.....91# (medium enc)
Monies: 570 gp 

Dwarven Racial 
+2vs spells and poison
60' Darkvision
+4 vs trip and bull rush
+2 Appraisal Stone or Metal Items
Stonecunning +2 Search unusual stonework
Weapon Familiarity Dwarven waraxes and urgoshes are martial weapons
+1 racial bonus vs goblinoids and orcs
+4 dodge bonus vs giant type opponents
Land speed 20' medium or heavy armour or encumberance does not affect movement

Paladin:
Aura of Good, Detect Evil (at will), Smite Evil 2/day, Divine Grace, Lay on Hands(10/day), Aura of Courage, Divine Health, Turn Undead 5/day(lvl 2 Cleric), Special Mount (heavy Warhorse)

Background
Ever since he was a young dwarf Greyore was brought up in the following of the Great Smith. His parents were honored Priests, leading the ceremonies and attending the great fires used to craft all things metal in tribute to Moradin. Growing up in this household made for a very religious young dwarf who aspired like his brother to become a priest much like his parents. Unfourtunatly it was not to be. During the inital trials of priesthood his faith was found to be lacking...possibly due to his tendancy to solve problems with his fists not his mind. Due to this, Greyore turned to a more fitting way to show his devotion...The Stone Shields...A paladin order devoted to routing out those who would bring harm to the dwarven ways. His ways of action first questions later was tamed...slightly...and he was able to pass the trials of initiation and devotion to the Order. 
Being an intiate he was sent out of the Spine of the World Mountains to seek out those who would bring harm to others.
Appearance
Greyore is typical of the mountain dwarves in appearance, 4'5" tall weighing 160#. Thick brown head adorns his head and his beard is bound with a thick metal ring 2/3 down his chest. He keeps his armour and equipment well maintained and proudly wears the Hammer of Moradin symbol about his neck.
His personality is friendly...for a dwarf, but there is a definite hint of fanatasism when discussing Moradin or those that would oppose his beliefs.


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 9, 2004)

*Tycher Ilmaterson*

Tycher Ilmaterson

Human Fighter 5
Alignment:Neutral Good

Str: 16 +3 (8 pts +1 for level 4)
Dex: 12 +1 (4pts)
Con: 16 +3 (10 pts)
Int: 14 +2 (6pts)
Wis: 10 (2pts)
Chr: 10 (2pts)

Initiative: +1
BAB: +5/+8
Melee:+10  (+5BAB, +3Str, +1Magic, +1 Weapon Focus) dmg 1-10 + 6(+1Magic, +3Str, +2 Weapon Specialisation) Bastard Sword
Range:+6 (+5BAB, +1 Dex) dmg 1d8 +3 (+3Str)
AC:  21 (+7 Armor, +3 Shield, +1 Dex touch: 11 Flat Footed: 20)
Saves: Fort:+8 Ref:+3 Will:+4
Hit Points: 49

Skills: 
Climb 5 (2 ranks + 3str)
Craft (Weaponsmithing) 8 (6 ranks +2 Int)
Craft (Armorsmithing) 8 (6 ranks +2 Int)
Handle Animal 5 (5 ranks)
Intimidate 7 (7 ranks)
Ride 10 (7 ranks +1 dex +2 Synergy bonus)
Knowledge (Religion) 3 (1 Rank +2 Int)

Language:
Common, Orcish, Undercommon

Feats:
Iron Will (Human Bonus)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword) (Level 1)
Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword) (Level 1 fighter)
Power attack (Fighter Level 2)
Cleave (Level 3)
Weapon Specialisation (Fighter Level 4)

Proficiencies:
All Martial Weapons, All Armor, All Shields, Bastard Sword

Weapons
Sword, bastard +1 2,335gp dmg 1d10+1	19–20/x2 6#  Slashing
Composite Longbow (MTY+3) 400gp +1 to hit dmg 1d8 x3 3# Piercing
40 Arrows 2gp 6#
Armor
Banded mail +1 1,400gp  +7 Max Dex +1 Armor Check –5 Move 20 ft. Weight 35#.
Steel Shield, Heavy +1 1,170gp +3  Armor Check -1 Weight 15#

Equipment:
Cloak of Resistance +1 1000gp 1#
Backpack  2gp 2#
Bedroll     1sp 5#
Silk Rope 50' 10gp 5#
5 Days Travel Rations 2gp 5sp 5#
Waterskin 1gp 4#
Flint and steel 1gp
Bullseye lantern 12gp 3#
3 vials oil  3sp 3#
Whetstone 1cp 1#
Heavy Warhorse 200gp
Military Saddle 20gp 30# (on horse)
Saddle Bags 4gp 8# (on horse)
2x Cure Serious Wounds 1500gp 2#
2x Cure Moderate Wounds 600gp 2#
4x Cure Light Wounds
Money: 140 gp 9cp

Note:One quiver of arrows is carried.  The second quiver is strapped to the saddlebags, the bedroll is also strapped to the horse.
Total weight: 87# Medium Load

Description:  Tycher is large – that is most people’s first impression on meeting him.  He stands close to 7 feet tall and has massive shoulders.  He has a beard, a large, unruly beard that flares out from his face making it, too appear large.  His features are almost lost in the mass of hair, not helped by the fact that the hair on his head is no shorter, and only the front and sides tied back to keep out of his way when fighting.  He tends to wear loose, light colored clothing, seemingly not noticing the many stains he accumulates along the ways (mainly blood – his and others!)

History:  Tycher was born in Waterdeep.  His size saw him picked out early by the one of the street gangs.  It was not long before he was “muscle”, bullying people into paying up debts (real or imagined) and generally standing around looking menacing when required to do so.  He probably would have had a short, brutal and less than illustrious life within the street gang if he hadn’t been sent to get extort money from the wrong shopkeeper.  Unbeknownst to the gang the shopkeeper was a close friend of many people, powerful people.  Tycher was easily handled and bundled off to a stretch of hard labor.

While serving his time, he met up with an old prisoner who claimed to be innocent of any wrongdoing (nobody in prison is guilty!).  He had long since given up hope and had become a worshipper of Ilmater, seeing his daily grind in the prison as the suffering he was destined to have in this lifetime.  Slowly Tycher came to find his teachings compelling and he too became a follower of the suffering God.  

On leaving prison he went to the first temple of Ilmater he could, swore to never return to his previous life and took the surname of Ilmaterson, and offered his services.  Not being particularly suited to the life of a priest (or even having anything close to the necessary temperament) he was asked to be a protector of the temple.  He agreed and received training and room and board.  When the placid life began to irk him, remembering his oath, he took up the role of bringing hope to the masses and began the life of an adventurer.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 9, 2004)

*Alternate Character: Rhistel Laelithar*

NAME: Rhistel Laelithar
RACE: Wood Elf (Cormanthor/Elven Court)
TYPE: Medium Humanoid
LEVEL: 5
CLASS: Ranger
ALIGNMENT: Chaotic Good
DEITY: Solonor Thelandira
XP: 10,250
NEXT: 15,000

STATS:

STR 16 (+3) [14 base, +2 racial]
DEX 19 (+4) [16 base, +2 racial, +1 level]
CON 12 (+1) [14 base, -2 racial]
INT 10 (+0) [12 base, -2 racial]
WIS 12 (+1) [12 base]
CHA 10 (+0) [10 base]

INIT: +4 (+4 Dex)
HD: 5d8+5
HP: 33
AC: 19 (+4 Dex, +4 Armor, +1 Buckler) [Touch 14, Flatfooted 15]
MOVE: 30

SAVES:
Fortitude +6 (+4 Ranger, +1 Con, +1 Resistance)
Reflex +9 (+4 Ranger, +4 Dex, +1 Resistance)
Willpower +3 (+1 Ranger, +1 Wis, +1 Resistance)
Modifiers:
+2 vs enchantment
Immunity to Sleep

ATTACK ROLLS:
BAB: +5
Melee: +8
Ranged: +9

WEAPONS:
+1 Composite [+3] Longbow: +10 (1d8+4)
Light Hammer: +8 (1d4+3)
Sap: +8 (1d6+3)

ARMOR
Mithral Chain Shirt
Masterwork Buckler

FEATS:
-[Ranger - Track]
-Point Blank Shot
-[Combat Style: Archery - Rapid Shot]
-[Ranger - Endurance]
-Precise Shot

RACIAL TRAITS:
*Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
*Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
*+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.

CLASS FEATURES:
*Favored Enemy (Humanoids [Humans] +4, Aberrations +2) bonus to Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival, and weapon damage rolls
*Track
*Wild Empathy (+5)
*Combat Style (Archery)
*Endurance
*Animal Companion (Wolf - Luna)

OTHER CLASS FEATURES
Spells per Day: 1/0/0/0
DC 11+Spell Level, Cast as a 2nd Level Druid

Prepared:
1: Entangle (Wilderness) or Resist Elements (Urban)

SKILLS:
Balance +4
Climb +3
Concentration +9 [8 ranks, +1 Con]
Hide +12 [8 ranks, +4 Dex]
Jump +3
Listen +11 [8 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Racial]
Move Silently +12 [8 ranks, +4 Dex]
Search +2
Spot +11 [8 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 Racial]
Survival +9 [8 ranks, +1 Wis]
Swim +3
Use Rope +4
[Wild Empathy +5]

LANGUAGES:
Chondathan, Espruar, Damarran

EQUIPMENT (30.6 lbs, 8,998.5 gp):
_+1 composite [+3] longbow_ (2,700 gp)
_efficient quiver_ (1,800 gp)
-50 adamantine arrows (62.5 gp)
-50 cold iron arrows (5 gp)
-50 alchemical silver arrows (4.5 gp)
-50 arrows (2.5 gp)
mithral shirt (1,100 gp)
_cloak of resistance +1_ (1,000 gp)
_wand of cure light wounds_
potion belt [Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting] (1 gp)
-_potion of haste_ (750 gp)
-_potion of cat's grace_ x2 (600 gp)
-antitoxin vial (50 gp)
masterwork buckler (165 gp)
belt pouch (1 gp)
-holly and mistletoe (0 gp)
-bowyer/fletcher tools (5 gp)
sap (1 gp)
light hammer (1 gp)
traveller's outfit (free)

Coins:
1 golden lions
5 silver falcons

Description and Background:
Standing barely 5'1" tall and weighing less than 120 lbs, Rhistel Laelithar is not the most imposing of elves. But he is a trained Ranger of Bristar who has been aiding the Deepingdale militia for near a decade now. While most of his time has been spent apprehending to combating outlaws, brigands, and the occasional Zhentarim agent, the recent clearing out of a nest of ettercaps and their drider master has left a particularly bad taste in his mouth for aberrations of nature.

While most of the Rangers of Bristar are Moon Elves, Rhistel is a more bronze skinned Wood Elf with coppery-red hair and dark green eyes. He travels with a lively brown wolf that he befriended and named Luna after the eventful night he met her. He wears the distinctive blue cloak of a Ranger and carries with him a stout Daleland's longbow, but other than that he generally lives off the land and travels pretty light. He is a fine shot and a strong ally in a fight.

While largely a native of the Dalelands, he is currently in the area visiting some old friends.

*Luna*
Medium Animal

*Hit Dice*: 2d8+4 (13 hp)
*Initiative*: +2
*Speed*: 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Armor Class*: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
*Base Attack/Grapple*: +1/+2
*Attack*: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Full Attack*: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Trip
*Special Qualities*: Low-light vision, scent, link, share spells, bonus trick
*Saves*: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
*Abilities*: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills*: Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1*
*Feats*: Track [Bonus], Weapon Focus (bite)
*Environment*: Temperate forests
*Organization*: Solitary, pair, or pack (7–16)
*Challenge Rating*: 1
*Advancement*: 3 HD (Medium); 4–6 HD (Large)
*Level Adjustment*: — 
Wolves are pack hunters known for their persistence and cunning.

*Combat*

A favorite tactic is to send a few individuals against the foe’s front while the rest of the pack circles and attacks from the flanks or rear.

*Trip (Ex)*: A wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the wolf. 

*Skills*: *Wolves have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.

*Bonus Trick: *Guard


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 9, 2004)

All those look good to post in the RG, but Galethorn, you have too much HP. Its max at first, then half the HD +1 + con every level after that.


----------



## Galethorn (Jun 9, 2004)

So, let's see...

6+(3+1)+3*(4+1)= 25, +10 for con comes to 35. Ok, I did it wrong before...making changes...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

Shenanigans said:
			
		

> Right about the gold limit, also, if you create items, the items market value is what you go by, not how much it cost to make.




Of course, anything else wouldn't work out.



> I also ment to do 1/2+1, but I commited horrible writing errors and skiped over it. Teaches me to not re-read my posts over after I post them.




No problem. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 10, 2004)

Shenanigans said:
			
		

> I have quite a few supplements, but please ask if you can use stuff from it before you go and build your PC around it.




I was thinking about making a variant conjurer wizard (trying that Unearthed Arcana variant - Rapid Summoning and Enhanced Summoning instead of Familiar, Scribe Scroll, Bonus Feats), after someone pointed me to those variant rules earlier.

I also pondered a "hot-tempered" calimshan wizard with the Bloodline of Fire regional feat.

Other than that, it would probably be a pretty standard divination specialist wizard. 

Any of those you would prefer or not prefer to see?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 10, 2004)

Sadly, I don't have UA, so tbe variant conjurer is out. The Caliie and the Diviner are both perefctly fine though.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2004)

Ok. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 11, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Greyore Silverson...........5th level Paladin of Moradin....Dwarf
> 
> Potions:
> Cure Serious Wounds (x2) 1500gp
> Cure Moderate Wounds (x5) 1500gp




You know, that Paladins can use wands of cure <severity> wounds? 

A wand of cure light wounds (50 charges) is only 750 gp.
That's a pretty good buy, if one can use it! 

The cure serious potions are cool, since they heal fast, but instead of 5 cure moderate potions you could have 100 (!!) charges of cure light wounds! That's roughly 10 times the healing power.

Hope you don't mind the lil comment! Just thought it was worth mentioning. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm almost finished, only need to write up some finishing touches with the background.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 12, 2004)

*Finally done...*

Well, that took longer than I expected. Anyway, here is Daku, Spirit Shaman of the Tuigan tribe. 

Shenanigans, let me know if spontaneous summoning out of Complete divine is OK or not. If not I'll probably pick different feats.

Daku
Male Human
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 135lbs
Hair: Black, long
Eyes: Brown
Age: 20

Class: Spirit Shaman 5 
Alignment: NG
Region: The Hordelands (Tuigan tribes)
Diety: Akadi (Crow totem)

Basic Statistics
Base Attributes
12 Str = 4
14 Dex = 6
10 Con = 2
14 Int = 6
15 Wis = 8
14 Cha = 6

Modified Attributes
12 Str
14 Dex 
10 Con
14 Int
16 Wis (+1 4th level)
14 Cha

Languages: Tuigan, common, Damaran, Mulhorandi

Class Abilities
Spirit Guide: Crow (intelligence, resourcefulness)
Wild Empathy
Chastise Spirits
Detect Spirits
Blessings of the Spirits (active)
Follow the Guide

Spells:
level  known  /day  bonus  save dc
0         3        6        -        12
1         3        6        1        13
2         1        4        1        14
3         1        2        1        15

Feats
Spell focus (conjuration) human bonus
Augment Summoning         1st level
Spontaneous Summoning     3rd level (from complete divine)

Equipment


Magic Items:
+1 studded leather armor
2x potion cure moderate wounds
wand cure light wounds (50 charges)
Hewards handy haversack
everburning torch
scrolls: cure moderate wounds x4
         lesser restoration   x4
         neutralize poison    x1
         magic stone          x4
         speak with animals   x2
         cats grace           x2
         bulls strength       x2

Mundane Items:
belt pouch x2
50 sling stones
flint & steel
10 fish hooks
fishing line (50 ft)
bedroll
winter blanket
1lb soap
masterwork woodcarvers tools
trail rations x10
silk rope 50'
tent
waterskin x2
travelers outfit
explorers outfit (original equiptment)
light warhorse
bit & bridle
military saddle
saddlebags
5 days horse feed


Cash: 
15pp 17gp 11sp 10cp

Vital Stats

28 HP (8+5+5+5+5)
16 AC (+3 armor, +2 dex, +1 magic armor enhancement)
13 touch AC
14 flat footed AC

Weapons:
Quarter Staff (masterwork) +5 (+3 bab, +1 MW, +1 str)  damage: 1d6+1
Sling            (masterwork) +6 (+3 bab, +1 MW, +2 dex) damage: 1d4+1
dagger                            +4 (+3 bab, +1 str)             damage: 1d4+1

Saves
+4 Fort (+4 base)
+3 Ref  (+1 base, +2 ability)
+7 Will (+4 base, +3 ability)

Skills:
+8 concentration              (8 ranks)
+8 craft (woodcarving)        (6 ranks, 2 int)
+8 handle animal              (6 ranks, 2 cha)
+4 knowledge geography         (2 ranks, 2 int)
+4 knowledge history           (2 ranks, 2 int)
+4 knowledge local (the north) (2 ranks, 2 int)
+10 knowledge nature           (8 ranks, 2 int)
+7 listen                     (4 ranks, 3 wis)
+10 ride (horse)              (6 ranks, 2 dex, 2 synergy)
+7 spot                       (4 ranks, 3 wis)
+11 survival                  (8 ranks, 3 wis)

Description:
  Daku is a short man with shoulder length black hair tied back in a ponytail. 
He has brown eyes, a yellowish bronze complexion, and broad flat facial features. He favours earth tones for his clothing, mainly various shades of browns and greys with an occasional drab green mixed in. His only adornment is in the form of various pieces of jewelry, all carved from wood, most depicting various animals. Crows are an obvious favorite, with horses
running a close second. His staff is carved meticulously with crows, plants, and animals of the Endless Waste. That and his dagger are the only apparent weapons he carries.

Background:
  Daku had an average childhood for a member of his tribe. The only thing that set him apart was the fact that he swore that a spirit crow would talk to him. After consultation with the tribes shaman, Daku was taken as his apprentice. After Daku came of age, and was judged to have the skills needed to take care of himself, he was sent out to travel and learn of the world and its people. Once he has learned enough he is expected to return to his tribe and assume his role as a Shaman.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 12, 2004)

> You know, that Paladins can use wands of cure <severity> wounds?




Nope don't mind you mentioning that! Haven't played paladin that often will make a quick change.
 Thanks Thanee!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2004)

cdsaint said:
			
		

> Anyway, here is Daku, Spirit Shaman of the Tuigan tribe.
> 
> Spell focus (conjuration) human bonus
> Augment Summoning         1st level
> Spontaneous Summoning     3rd level (from complete divine)




Heh. I was thinking about Augment Summoning as well for my wizardess (never used the summoning stuff much), but I'll pick something else instead then (it isn't important for her concept, anyways). Would be a bit silly, if both spellcasters were summoners! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2004)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Thanks Thanee!




You're welcome! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 12, 2004)

Looks fine CDsaint, feel free to post it in the RG.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Heh. I was thinking about Augment Summoning as well for my wizardess (never used the summoning stuff much), but I'll pick something else instead then (it isn't important for her concept, anyways). Would be a bit silly, if both spellcasters were summoners!




  Sorry to steal your thunder Thanee. I haven't done the summoner thing before either, but the Spirit Shaman just seems to cry out for the spontaneous summoning feat, and from there augment summoning is just the next obvious step.

Chris


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2004)

No worries! 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2004)

*Alexi*

Ok, here's my character submission (reusing the name of another PbP wizardess who has gone dormant, altho she is quite different ).

*Alexi*
Female Calìshìte (Human) Diviner 5th Level (XP 10,000)
CG - Patron Deity Mystra

medium-sized, 5'4", 109 lb., 22 yrs old
brunette hair, brown eyes, dusky brown skin

STR  8 -1
DEX 14 +2
CON 14 +2
INT 18(20) +4(+5)
WIS  9 -1
CHA 14 +2

AC 12 (16 with Mage Armor)
Hit Points 26
Initiative +2

Fortitude +3
Reflex +3
Will +3

Feats: Scribe Scroll, Bloodline of Fire, Spell Focus: Evocation, Empower Spell, Craft Wondrous Item, Alertness [familiar].

Skills: Appraise +8(0), Concentration +10(8), Knowledge (arcana) +10(5), Knowledge (local - Calimshan) +6(1), Knowledge (nature) +6(1), Knowledge (religion) +6(1), Knowledge (the planes) +7(2), Listen +5(4cc), Perform (dance) +6(4cc), Spellcraft +13(8), Spot +5(4cc). Speaks Common, Alzhedo, Draconic, Ignan and Infernal.

Specialized School: Divination
Prohibited School: Enchantment

Spells per Day: (4+1/5+1/3+1/2+1)

Prepared Spells:
0th - Resistance, Detect Magic, Light, Prestidigitation, Detect Magic (S);
1st - _1 slot free_, Shield, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Ray of Enfeeblement, Detect Secret Doors (S);
2nd - _1 slot free_, Scorching Ray (2), See Invisibility (S);
3rd - Fireball, Gaseous Form, Arcane Sight (S).

Spellbook:
0th - Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Dancing Lights, Flare, Light, Ray of Frost, Ghost Sound, Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation;
1st - Endure Elements, Protection from Evil, Shield, Mage Armor, Mount, Unseen Servant, Comprehend Languages, Detect Secret Doors, Identify, Magic Missile, Disguise Self, Ray of Enfeeblement;
2nd - Resist Energy, Glitterdust, Web, Locate Object, See Invisibility, Scorching Ray, Invisibility, Command Undead, False Life, Alter Self, Fox's Cunning, Knock;
3rd - Arcane Sight, Fireball, Major Image, Gaseous Form.

Magical Equipment: Headband of Intellect +2, Heward's Handy Haversack, Belt of Disguise, Wand of Magic Missile (1st) #20, Scroll of Protection from Evil, Scroll of Mount, Scroll of Unseen Servant (2), Scroll of Comprehend Languages, Scroll of Detect Secret Doors, Scroll of Alter Self, Scroll of Knock.

Mundane Equipment: Traveller's Outfit, Entertainer's Outfit, Courtier's Outfit, Jewelry (60 gp), Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Scroll Case (2), Ink, Inkpen, Paper (10 sheets), Belt Pouch, Sack (3), Waterskin, Everburning Pebble, Tindertwigs (10), Silver Holy Symbol of Mystra, Spell Component Pouch (2), Spellbook, 10 gp.

*Blackwing*, Raven familiar
S1 D15 C10 I8 W14 C6
HP 13 AC 17
Fortitude +2, Reflex +4, Will +6
Listen +6, Spot +6
Darkvision 60', Low-Light Vision
Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch Spells, Speak with Master
grants Alertness, grants +3 on Appraise checks, speaks Common

*Appearance:* Alexi is a young and pretty Calìshìte woman. She is rather small, slender and willowy with dusky brown skin. Her slightly curled brunette hair is worn long and open and her beautiful eyes are of a sparkling brown color. She is wearing loose-fitting, airy, dark brown pants, sandals and a small green gold-lined vest, with a rather revealing decolette, showing off her slim waist and bare midriff. Around her hips, she wears a broad leather belt with a large golden buckle. Alexi also wears a beautifully crafted golden headband, as well as some other golden jewelry, bracelets, an anklet, rings and earrings. During travel, she is wrapped up in a wide green-grey hooded cloak and also wears soft leather boots instead of her sandals.

*Background:* Alexi has spent most of her childhood in Calimport, studying traditional wizardry and learning the fine art of dance from her mother, who was a jhasina, serving a wealthy nobleman. Like many of the Calìshìte, Alexi showed a certain talent for the arcane, a direct result of the genie blood running through the veins of her ancestors. This also left her with a fiery temper. She has always lived a somewhat extravagant life, beyond what her fairly low class dictated, quickly spending her hard-earned coins on fashionate clothing and magic. She never really grew accustomed to the strict class distinctions within the Calìshìte society and even after reaching majority, while she certainly had some candidates, she refused to marry one of them. Her personal freedom was always more important to her, than society rules, or even family tradition. Alexi was a rebel. It was only a matter of time, that she started to travel the countryside, putting her arcane skills to good use and earning some money on the way. After some months, she even left Calimshan and travelled far into the north to find adventure and wealth, or at least a place where she could live unrestrained by strict social regulations as they exist in Calimshan.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks good thanee, feel free to post it in the RG


----------



## Thanee (Jun 13, 2004)

Done. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 14, 2004)

Jamas
Male Elven Rogue 5th Level (XP 10,250)
Neutral

Medium-sized
5'5"
126 lb.
135 yrs old
blonde hair, green eyes, white skin

Str: 16 +3 (8 pts., Level 4 pt.)
Dex: 19 +4 (8 pts., Elven +2, Gloves of Dex +2)
Con: 12 +1 (6 pts., Elven -2)
Int: 14 +2 (6 pts.)
Wis: 8 -1
Chr: 12 +1 (4 pts.)

AC 17 (leather armor +3, Dex +4)
HP: 27
Initiative +4

Melee: +6
Missile: +8 or +6/+6
Point Blank Shot: +9 or +7/+7
Damage: 1d8+3 (longsword) or 1d8 +4 (mighty composite shortbow) or 1d4+3 (dagger)

Fortitude +2
Reflex +8
Will +0

Feats: 
Point Blank Shot
Rapid Shot

Skills: 
Hide +12
Move Silently +12
Spot +9
Search +12
Disable Device +10 (+12 w/MW tools)
Listen +9
Use Magic Device +9
Open Lock +12 (+14 w/MW tools)
Sleight of Hand +12
Bluff +14

Rogue Abilities:
Trapfinding
Sneak Attack +3d6
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
Trap Sense +1

Magical Equipment: 
Gloves of Dexterity +2
Mighty Composite Longbow +1 (Str+3)
Leather Armor +1

Mundane Equipment: 
Longsword
Masterwork Thieves Tools
Bedroll
Winter Blanket
Quiver w/40 arrows
3 Daggers
Cloak
Waterskin
1 Week Rations
Backpack
Sap


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry took so long. Will have past and appearance/personality up tomorrow.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2004)

Since I just noticed some small mistakes, I'll list them here, so you can correct them quickly. 



			
				Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Male Elven Rogue 5th Level (XP 10,000)
> 
> Dex: 21 +5 (8 pts., Elven +2, Gloves of Dex +2)
> Con: 12 +2 (6 pts., Elven -2)
> ...



  Your XP total should be 10,250 (you obviously copied that from my sheet , but I used those 250 XP to make scrolls and other items, you should still have them).

  Dex should be 19 +4 (15 base +2 Elf +2 Gloves).
  Con bonus is +1.

 Funny enough, you did the Dex/Con bonus right (that is, +4/+1) at some points (i.e. AC, attack bonus, Fort save), but the mistake did find its way into some other areas.

  HP should be 27 (6+4+4+4+4 +5 from Con).

  Initiative would be +4, of course.
  Reflex +8 (+4 base +4 Dex).

  Skills: (10 skills with 8 ranks each (80 skill points))
  Spot +7 -> +9 (+2 from Elf)
   Search +9 -> +12 (+2 Int, +2 Elf)
   Disable Device +9 -> +10/+12 with masterwork tools
   Listen +7 -> +9 (+2 Elf)
  Open Lock +12 -> +14 with masterwork tools
   Sleight of Hand +12 -> +14 (+2 Bluff synergy)

  It really makes no sense, _not_ to buy masterwork thieves' tools. 
  You certainly can afford those...



  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Since I just noticed some small mistakes, I'll list them here, so you can correct them quickly.
> 
> Your XP total should be 10,250 (you obviously copied that from my sheet , but I used those 250 XP to make scrolls and other items, you should still have them).
> 
> ...





Thanks for the help. I'll definately buy those masterwork thieves tools (I can't believe I forgot about those).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 14, 2004)

Cannibal_Kender said:
			
		

> Sleight of Hand +12
> Bluff +14



 You edited the wrong line here... 

 Sleight of Hand +14 (it's +14 because of the synergy bonus from Bluff)
 Bluff +9

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 14, 2004)

Looks good Cannibal Kender. Feel free to post in the RG. The game thread should be up tommorow.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 15, 2004)

Sweet. Looking forward to start. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 16, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1601309#post1601309. Post away.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2004)

Do we know each other or do we just happen to be there on our own?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 16, 2004)

Up to you guys really, since the adventure can bring you togeather in the opening part quite easily.
Also, Spellcasters, if you want to make changes to your spells memorized/retrived, please tell me you changed them in the game thread or in here. Thanks.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 16, 2004)

Just to let you know Shenanigans, my Paladin will have protection from evil memorized...


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2004)

Shenanigans said:
			
		

> Up to you guys really, since the adventure can bring you togeather in the opening part quite easily.
> Also, Spellcasters, if you want to make changes to your spells memorized/retrived, please tell me you changed them in the game thread or in here. Thanks.




Ok.

I will always have them up to date in my RG sheet as well, that is, if I change them, I'll edit them there (and notify you here or in the IC as appropriate).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Shen, would you mind to edit the first IC post and include the Forgotten Realms icon?

 Makes it a bit easier to spot. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 16, 2004)

I thought I had put that on, didn't notice till I went look for the thread again. Done


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 18, 2004)

I need everyone to post in the game thread so I know if they are trying to go in anyway except the main gate. If there not up by tommorow night, I assume you go through the main gate.


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 18, 2004)

Sorry Shenanigans,
  Just rolled back into town after being gone for 3 days. Work keeps me moving. I'll either post later tonight or tomorrow. Regardless of when I post I'll use the main gate.

Chris


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 18, 2004)

Its ok, its just that the game thread and the OOC thread dropped off the first page quick, Didn't know if you or Cannibal had seen it.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 18, 2004)

> Spirit Guide: Crow (intelligence, resourcefulness)




I havn't actually noticed this until now (your IC post). 

The crow is meant to be some sort of small raven (raven's tend to be rather large). They are the same family of birds, AFAIK, so I just described it as a crow. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## cdsaint (Jun 19, 2004)

Hi Thanee,
  I didn't actually notice your crow (raven) until your post either, and had to look at your character sheet to figure out what you were doing with my totem on your arm. Once I saw that your familiar is a raven, I figured it out. I'm a little slow some days!

  Anyway, I can't think of much that would attract Daku's attention faster than strange happenings involving a crow. 

Chris


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2004)

No, that seems to fit pretty well from the shaman's point of view. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Shenanigans (Jun 20, 2004)

If CK Dosn't post by tommorow night, I will just send him through the main gate with the rest of you. This is one of the few parts where I need to know what everyone is doing other then combat. Sorry about the slowish start to the game.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, I guess it's not too much of a stretch, that he will enter through the main gate as well. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll post!  I'll post!


----------



## Cannibal_Kender (Jun 21, 2004)

I'll post as well. Sorry I'm late.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 21, 2004)

> They would supsect anyone with anyone who has such a well trained crow of being a spellcaster. Also, if they ask everyone if they are spellcasters, and if you have any overt spellbooks/magic items/spell component pouches they will search you. If you lie to them you are fined 10 GP. If you want to play out the encounter with the guards, I will.




Nah, if asked, she will tell them, as I said (what I meant was, that she wouldn't tell them, unless they specifically asked her). Just wanted to know, if they would suspect her, or not (the crow scene was quite a bit outside the gates, so I didn't suppose them to have seen that), didn't want to simply decide one or the other, as you havn't been very specific there. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 24, 2004)

Just letting ya'll know, I'll be out of town until sunday night....(anniversery and all in disneyland) if needed just autopilot Dreor


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Roll for Initiative please. Die roller is linked in the first post._




Hey, did you know, that...

[dice]

...there's a dice roller in the forum, too? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2004)

> OOC: couldn't get results from die site...so just rolled...




Did you fill the notes area (it says optional, but it really isn't )?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, did you know, that...
> 
> [dice]
> 
> ...




That is interesting - can the result be fiddled by editing the post though?  What I like about the roller we are using is that it appears to be fiddle proof!


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2004)

I dunno.  Morrus said, that the result cannot be edited, which also shows in the quote in your post.

 The only methods I could think of, would be very easy to find out, just by looking at the url of the image. 

 But I have no problem with the other dice roller, just wanted to point you to the forum internal dice roller, because I think that's a pretty cool feature (only a bit limited, since you can only roll 3 dice in one go and only once per post, I think (there's a thread in meta about it)).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Ghostknight (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I dunno.  Morrus said, that the result cannot be edited, which also shows in the quote in your post.
> 
> The only methods I could think of, would be very easy to find out, just by looking at the url of the image.
> 
> ...




Hmm, so it is quite useful for players for combat etc, but a bit limited for DMs replying to combat posts and needing lots of rolls.  It is also not good for those using the 4d6 drop lowest for PC creation (favoured method outside of points buys it seems).


----------



## Thanee (Jun 29, 2004)

Yeah, sorta. Altho the 4d6 stuff is not very hard to do with multiple posts.

 Fireball damage is also kinda annoying (or twinned Meteor Swarms ).

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2004)

@Shen: Can you add the FR Icon in the initial post? That would be nice. 

 Bye
 Thanee

 P.S. Heh. My first thought, when you described what kind of action it is to untie the peace bondings, was, that why would they provide that kind of information, if it wasn't going to be put to use...


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 5, 2004)

Oops. Well, you had to figure there would be fighting sometime during the adventure, right? The internal die roller is nice, and if you feel like using that instead, be my guest. I didnt know it exisited, which is why I used the other one.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2004)

That wouldn't be surprising, if there was a fight at some point, no. 

 BTW, Alexi has only removed the bondings from her hands, she has forgotten about the spell component pouch in all the excitement. 

 Bye
 Thanee

 P.S. There was more than a P.S. in that other post. Would be nice, if you could put up the icon for easier thread spotting.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2004)

Hmm... Shenanigans, you shouldn't wait too long with continuing the game. I guess you are waiting for Cannibal_Kender's response?

   I suppose the Kender-who-ate-himself  still stands by his last action (move forward), there really isn't much else to do right now. 

 Just move on and see what happens. Don't always wait for everyone to post, in case you really need a decision from a player, if it takes too long, just assume a logical decision (or let the PC hesitate and delay) and move on. As long as most players are posting, that shouldn't be much of a problem, but waiting for weeks between every post isn't the most promising way to handle this. 

   Bye
   Thanee


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 12, 2004)

Shenanigans,
  Are you out there? Is everything OK? Not trying to be snippety, just curious. I know thing go awry sometimes, Just had my laptop die on me this morning.

Chris


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2004)

Hmmm... :\

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 25, 2004)

Yep...another game drifts off to the endless darkness of forgotten posts...
DAMN! I really liked my dwarf...this is the 2nd game he was developed/modified for! and still yet to play...


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 25, 2004)

Shoot, things were going so well too. Shenanigans, if you come back, and still want to play, drop me an e-mail at cdsaint@insightbb.com.

Chris


----------



## Ghostknight (Jul 26, 2004)

Ahh well, and so it goes- for every game that makes it, it seems thare is one that just dies away....


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2004)

One? 

 Well, who knows, maybe he just has trouble with his internet connection or somthing. 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------

